# recommendations for grain free?



## jeanclaire (Apr 3, 2014)

Any recommendations for a grain free food for my pup? He's 9mo...he's eating diamond grain free whitefish & sweet potato but he really doesn't seem to like it. He gets bad ear infections and the one lady at my local pet store said her Golden's do better on grain free for those type of issues...he doesnt seem to be too concerned with his ears as of late so i would like to stick to grain free....any comments/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I feed Orijen. Both Chance and Lucy do very well on it and it's the top selling food at my shop.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

If you can get it in Canada, look at Fromm's Four Star grain free. Great results and great folks to deal with for information. If you can get it, you might call Fromm's and speak with them about your issues and needs.
Good luck


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I like Fromm's for kibble although my dogs primarily eat raw.


----------



## jeanclaire (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys...I will try both those brands out.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We feed our boy Horizon Legacy. It is made in Saskatchewan with a lot of locally sourced ingredients.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I use Acana for kibble (made by the same company as Orijen). But Ella gets half kibble and half pre-made frozen raw (Nature's Variety).


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Orijen. They're crazy about it. I'm giving some Six Fish or sardines once in a while to vary the Large Breed Puppy, although they've never complained.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed Max Acana Wild Prairie. It is grain free and the same company as Orijen. Not quite as high in protein as Orijen.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed Wellness dry and canned mixed. I also give them one Old Mother Hubbard's cookie for breakfast.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Freedom chicken from Blue. The Princess eats it with no problems, seems to enjoy it, and had no gastrointestinal disturbances when switching to it.

Max


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie was on "Now" LBP formula made in Canada by Petcurean (Chilliwack, British Columbia) until he was 15 months old, great food. Then we switched to "Now" adult formula. For some reason known only to Charlie he did not like it so we changed to Acana Wild Prairie that my boy didn't like either. Then we tried Acana Grasslands in September, so far so good. Acana is also made in Canada. We had no issue with any of these foods, Charlie is just a picky eater :doh:.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Fromm's grain free lines seem to work well for a lot of Goldens, I know the issue with my dog and some grain free foods is that it can be a bit rich for him, but having said that he did pretty good on it.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I have Oatmeal on a rotation between the lines from Acana and Fromm. No issues on neither and since pass through the grain-free lines Oatmeal gets the whole variety =)

Good luck with whichever you decide on!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

What bothers me about Fromm is the tapioca content. Tapioca is largely carbohydrate, and it's also a processed food.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> What bothers me about Fromm is the tapioca content. Tapioca is largely carbohydrate, and it's also a processed food.



Susan
Just went through the Fromm's Four Star line, both Grain Free and regular. There is no tapioca anywhere in the ingredient lists. Also checked their Classic Mature we feed to our pancreatitis prone Pembroke and none there either. I feel better. 

Did I miss something?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Farmina N&D is the best grain free food on the market. The only company that lists the "as fed" animal protein content in the guaranteed analysis. Good value as well.

It is the only kibble on TruthAboutPetfood's Most Trusted list of 20 foods.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with Rob S. I changed from Eukanuba to Farmina N&D last year and what a difference! My boys were constantly getting ear infections, hot spots and scratching themselves constantly. We have none of that now! I get mine from Amazon and they deliver it to my door. Worth every penny.....I am saving money due to no more vets visits every other month They both go nuts for it....I have tried every flavor and they love them all.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Acana Pacifica.......a fish based food.. Murphy has a beautiful coat and has never had an ear infection....in fact i've only cleaned them three or four times (they're always clean and pink) and he'll be three in April.


----------



## jeanclaire (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys! Since last time I posted and got some suggestions, I bought Remy the acana duck and bartlett pear. He really likes it, so I'm going to keep an eye on his ears and I also got him some salmon oil pills to help with his dry skin because lately he has been itching like crazy. I knew if I got that grizzly stuff he prob wouldn't touch his food lol.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I have fed Fromm gf with good luck.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker is thriving on Verus grain-free foods. Unlike many other brands, they do not contain potatoes or sweet potatoes, both of which present health risks for my boy. The Verus foods also have a low glycemic index.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had good luck with Taste of the Wild grain free food..it's a bit expensive and I had issues with Blue Buffalo with the puppy food..it was too rich and gave the pups the runs.


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

I feed the Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream puppy. My pet food supplier finally got Orjien Large Breed Puppy in though, but I'm concerned about the protein levels. Pacific Stream is 28%, but the Orijen is 38%, Is that too high for a puppy?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Michelleyk said:


> I feed the Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream puppy. My pet food supplier finally got Orjien Large Breed Puppy in though, but I'm concerned about the protein levels. Pacific Stream is 28%, but the Orijen is 38%, Is that too high for a puppy?


As long as the protein is derived from meat sources, as Orijen is, you shouldn't have any problems. Plus, it's not the protein levels you have to watch, it's the calcium/phosphorus levels. 

With that said, some puppies can't handle the higher protein foods. You just have to watch their body condition. Many people on my Dane board use both those foods with great success. It just depends on the dog.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

kwhit said:


> As long as the protein is derived from meat sources, as Orijen is, you shouldn't have any problems. Plus, it's not the protein levels you have to watch, it's the calcium/phosphorus levels.


Orijen does get part of its protein from legumes, but it has a lot of meat. 

You are right, the protein levels aren't the problem, it's the calcium/phosphorus levels. 

My pups grow very slowly on Orijen, as long as I don't overfeed them.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

jrr said:


> Susan
> Just went through the Fromm's Four Star line, both Grain Free and regular. There is no tapioca anywhere in the ingredient lists. Also checked their Classic Mature we feed to our pancreatitis prone Pembroke and none there either. I feel better.
> 
> Did I miss something?


You are correct. I was thinking of Nature's Variety Instinct. Sorry about that.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> You are correct. I was thinking of Nature's Variety Instinct. Sorry about that.


Haha I looked after reading your post here too. I was "Hmm I don't see it anywhere?" 

FROMM is part of my pups rotation, and they do very well on it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wanted to add that Orijen is my top selling food at my shop. Hands down. I've sold it for many, many puppies, all different breeds, and there was only one so far, a Goldendoodle, that had issues with it, (signs of pano). I advised mixing with Lotus and that corrected the problem. Now, after a few months of mixing, the puppy is eating only Orijen again and is doing well.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Just wanted to add that Orijen is my top selling food at my shop. Hands down. I've sold it for many, many puppies, all different breeds, and there was only one so far, a Goldendoodle, that had issues with it, (signs of pano). I advised mixing with Lotus and that corrected the problem. Now, after a few months of mixing, the puppy is eating only Orijen again and is doing well.


Do you own a pet store? That's very cool because I am really thinking about opening one up in the future, and I wonder how tough it is to compete with the big chains. I plan on selling brands that you can't find there. Like Acana, Orijen and FROMM to name a few.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Haha I looked after reading your post here too. I was "Hmm I don't see it anywhere?"
> 
> FROMM is part of my pups rotation, and they do very well on it.


That's good to know. I've been looking at alternative foods, and Fromm was the first one I thought of.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Melfice said:


> Do you own a pet store? That's very cool because I am really thinking about opening one up in the future, and I wonder how tough it is to compete with the big chains. I plan on selling brands that you can't find there. Like Acana, Orijen and FROMM to name a few.


I don't own it, (don't want the headaches), but I've been in the business for over 35 years, almost all independent shops. You _can_ compete with the box stores, but you have to be waaaaay above and beyond in your knowledge and customer service. You can't make money just selling food, (low mark-up), you have to be able to sell/up sell other merchandise, unique items that the big stores wouldn't carry. 

Hopefully Orijen/Acana, Fromm and the other specialty foods keep their promise of not going into the big box stores. Because if they do, independents are going to really take a huge hit. Food's not the money maker, but it brings customer in. You can do it, but really pick a good location and really, _really_ educate your staff.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I don't own it, (don't want the headaches), but I've been in the business for over 35 years, almost all independent shops. You _can_ compete with the box stores, but you have to be waaaaay above and beyond in your knowledge and customer service. You can't make money just selling food, (low mark-up), you have to be able to sell/up sell other merchandise, unique items that the big stores wouldn't carry.
> 
> Hopefully Orijen/Acana, Fromm and the other specialty foods keep their promise of not going into the big box stores. Because if they do, independents are going to really take a huge hit. Food's not the money maker, but it brings customer in. You can do it, but really pick a good location and really, _really_ educate your staff.


Thanks for the tips and information! I'll have time to plan out, and it's good to know independent shops can thrive in today's market.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Do you own a pet store? That's very cool because I am really thinking about opening one up in the future, and I wonder how tough it is to compete with the big chains. I plan on selling brands that you can't find there. Like Acana, Orijen and FROMM to name a few.


Once Acana and Orijen are made in Kentucky, they will be. 

They are already in the regional big box stores. Petco and Petsmart are just around the corner in my opinion.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What big box stores are they in now?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

The only chain store I've seen then in is Pet Valu. They a very limited selection and don't have what I'm looking for most of the time, but they can order it. Otherwise I've only seen it in local places.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

kwhit said:


> What big box stores are they in now?


All of them, Pet Supplies Plus, Pet Valu, Choice Pet, Chuck & Dons, Pet People and the one in Northern California and the pacific northwest.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What one is in Northern California? The main one here is Pet Food Express and they tried, but Orijen hasn't gone in so far. 

I really believe that Orijen will stick to only going into _pet specialty_ stores. Petco and Petsmart carry brands that would _never_ be in specialty shops. Even if there are multiple locations of a certain store, (as in franchising), I don't consider those big box. They're still individually owned and in my opinion, independents. On a larger scale, yes...but still independents and still specialty stores.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We feed Acana Regional Grasslands....we get it on the Internet at Chewy.com
they have free shipping. Our groomer also carries is and sometimes she beats the price at Chewy, so we always check with her first.

Good Luck


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Interesting discussion re the selling of foods versus the big box stores. I wish you luck in competing.

As a consumer and dog owner for years, I have dealt with big box, independent and OEM direct over the last 10 years alone. With marginal success.

I then went the route of working with vets/nutritionists/trial and error. Once I found the current correct food, now Fromm with great results, I buy online. I spend about $250-300/6 week schedule for 3 dogs.

My rationale, once we got the correct info (including talking with the manufacturer), was to buy at the best cost, with the best customer service, in the fastest manner. That for our needs is Chewy's, today. Another good site is doggie food.com, they do not carry Fromm though.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

kwhit I agree with you re the services a smaller shop can offer clients. I used to work in a grooming/pet supplies shop and our customers would say they preferred coming to us for food, beds, collars, etc as we were so knowledgable. Our articles were more expensive but we always had top quality. I did all the buying and got things from the US, UK and all my dog coats from Italy. I had celebrity clients as well as "ordinary" people and we were well known for having things no-one else had.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Would love to add FARMINA Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you. to my rotation but still not available in Canada. Someone asked about the vitamin source on their FB page and this was their reply below. 

"Most of the vitamin c in the foods comes from the fruit extracts. We do add ascorbic acid from citrus as a preservative. That also provides vitamin c. The other vitamins are derived from natural sources. We use a very expensive liquid vitamin that is applied at the end of the production process so it is not exposed to heat"


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm very happy with Farmina and their Wild Boar and Grass-Fed Lamb lines. The only thing I wished they would change...stop using potatoes in their kibble. But my dogs are doing awesome on Farmina, and that's what is most important in my eyes


----------



## jeanclaire (Apr 3, 2014)

Interesting about what brands are sold where. At the petvalus where I live they don't have fromm, arcana or orijen...I only seen/bought those brands and other higher quality at the global pet foods. Haven't been into pet smart in awhile.... I'd say taste of the wild is the only better brand of food I've seen in a variety of places in my area. And Remy is still eating the arcana duck and doing well. Ears look great


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Fromms just came out with a grain free large puppy formula called Prairie Gold. Our breeeder has been using Fromms for years. Will be trying the new grain free for our new puppy.


----------

